# Shaft Drive vs. Belt Drive



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

I see that the mfg's are switching to belt drive. Back around 2003 they were switching from belts to shaft drive. Is this just to get everyone to go out and buy new chassis's or is one better than the other?


----------

